# What do you use your fan brush for?



## internetchick (Apr 7, 2008)

I can't decide whether or not I will find it useful.


----------



## luxotika (Apr 7, 2008)

Are you talking about the hard fan shaped brush that is supposed to be used on your eyelashes?


----------



## laurreenn (Apr 7, 2008)

for the face fan brush, i use it after my mineral makeup just to dust off some excess powder that was making me look cakey.


----------



## andrrea (Apr 7, 2008)

Or a brush like this:


----------



## internetchick (Apr 7, 2008)

See how much I know about fan brushes?






I meant the face brush.


----------



## krazykid90 (Apr 7, 2008)

I use mine to dust on finishing powder, and to apply highly pigmented brushes so that I get a little bit instead of a blob.


----------



## Karren (Apr 7, 2008)

I don't have one.....


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 7, 2008)

highlighter, loose/pressed powder, bronzer, blush.


----------



## Paramour_Sheek (Apr 7, 2008)

I use it to sweep of fallen eyeshadow or excess powder, and to apply blush. I've had one for ages, and only recently found a use for it!


----------



## Haha!! (Apr 7, 2008)

I saw Carmindy (in What Not to Wear) uses it to apply highlighting powder on the cheeks and above the brows.


----------



## Leony (Apr 7, 2008)

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...ight=fan+brush

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...ight=fan+brush

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...ight=fan+brush

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...ight=fan+brush

HTH


----------



## fawp (Apr 7, 2008)

I've never figured out how to use one...

I've long since given mine away.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Apr 7, 2008)

its ment for like highlighters and stuff, but honestly i barely use it.


----------



## shibo (Apr 7, 2008)

In my makeup class we use it to brush off the excess powder that we put under the eyes to catch falling eyeshadow. That's it's only purpose though


----------



## speerrituall1 (Apr 7, 2008)

I use it to apply highlighter and blush.


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 7, 2008)

I use it to lightly apply highlighter on my cheeks.


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Apr 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *shibo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif In my makeup class we use it to brush off the excess powder that we put under the eyes to catch falling eyeshadow. That's it's only purpose though



I use a half-moon brush for that and I don't have a fan brush.


----------



## internetchick (Apr 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Leony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...ight=fan+brushhttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...ight=fan+brush

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...ight=fan+brush

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...ight=fan+brush

HTH

I knew I should have searched first.




Thanks everyone. I do like the idea of using it for light applications of blush and bronzer.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 7, 2008)

highlighter (cheeks) and to dust some powder on my decollete.


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Apr 7, 2008)

I've seen make up artists use it to apply blushes and brush away excess powder.


----------



## laurreenn (Apr 8, 2008)

for me, a fan brush gives a TOO LITTLE application of blush.


----------



## Aprill (Apr 8, 2008)

I apply blush with it


----------



## geeko (Apr 9, 2008)

A fan brush is basically used for highlighting or dusting off excess powder from the face (especially if u are applying pigments on your eyes, and the pigments drop off to your under eye, u can use the fan brush to brush it off)

A fan brush is dead useful for highlighting your face as well. You will never go overhanded with a fan brush when you are highlightning your face with shimmery powders. Because it's not dense, it will not pick up too much powder so you don't have to worry about lookin like a greaseball when you are using it.

In short, i basically use my fan brush for:

1. Highlight my cheekbones, area under my eyes, T-zone

2. Dust off excess powder from the face

It's a must have for me when i'm doing my make up. If i use the MAC 129, sometimes i may go overhand with the highlightning powder. And both the 129 and 187 are too big imho to highlight areas of my face such as the undereye area and the nose. Gotta use a fan brush to highlight for such areas


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 10, 2008)

I don't have one but I'm tempted to buy a couple cheap ones. I know their good for removing excess eye shadow under the eyes or for light applications of face powder. I saw one girl on youtube use one to contour her cheeks which is the main reason I want one


----------



## Christine12 (Dec 20, 2012)

what kind of highlighter do you guys use is there a standard type and what brands are good? i would love to experiment with them


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 20, 2012)

I've had my fan brush forever. Just recently, I came acrossed it &amp; figured it must have some purpose so I did some research. Like many ladies have posted- it's useful when it comes to highlighting. Since I'm obsessed with highlighting my check bones, it's now used on a daily basis- I luv it- it's a must have!


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 20, 2012)

> what kind of highlighter do you guys use is there a standard type and what brands are good? i would love to experiment with them


 I have a couple different highlighters that I'm in love with. I have a couple different colors depending on the blush/contour that I'm using that day. The balm has a great gold color- it's called mary loumanizer, also I just got a 3 pack of liquid stila highlighters- this is a great starter kit because you get 3 colors, I also have a liquid smash box that I luv luv.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I don't have one but I'm tempted to buy a couple cheap ones. I know their good for removing excess eye shadow under the eyes or for light applications of face powder. I saw one girl on youtube use one to contour her cheeks which is the main reason I want one


 i'm with you on this one! i totally want to buy a couple of cheap ones too.. hmm elf? coastal scents?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

